# I tried some new park tricks, I'm progressing



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

It's still very early in the season here and only one hill is open and it's mostly a park hill. I took my oldest and his friend today and I actually got a ton of runs in.

I hit my 1st major rail, I have ridden some small ones nothing like this. Took nearly all day to get to the end of the feature but I did it a few times. I need to center my weight more as I slid off to my front side (goofy rider) after the dropped curve and I keep looking down at the feature not to the end of the feature. Still fun. I really wanted to hit that down rail above the rail I rode in the pic. Didn't have the stones to try quite yet, soon but not yet. 










I was also able to practice on one of the boxes. I did my very 1st boardslide, boardslide FS 180 out and frontboards :thumbsup: I was so stoked when I nailed them and they actually looked good. Wish my boy got some pics but we were concentrating mainly on riding today and didn't shoot many pics.

Here is a pic of the park again. The box and rail were on the far left side of the pic. I was thankful for the tow cable, sure beat walking this week. They did have a lift open but no pics of that run.










I was very excited to be able to do some of this. Huge hats off to Snowboard Addiction, they have truly helped my riding.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

that sounds awesome! I'm in the same boat as you, being fairly new to jibbing. I envy you for having a hill like that to ride on, my local hill set up 2 boxes and 3 rails on the bunny hill.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

One thing about learning to Jib. You always need more speed than you think. I know it;s scary, but it actually makes it easier and harder to catch and fall. I get sometimes though you wanna take it slow, that's perfectly fine. I mean we all have lives and can't afford to get hurt. Just saying for learning Jibs it's surprising how much speed you need.

I also find it surprisingly easy to ollie up onto jibs. Did it my first try and never failed since. But it's always better to over pop a jib that under. :laugh: My idiot friend learned that one.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks sick man, can't wait till my hill opens up. Sadly we're a very low income hill, so no making snow means later opening. Looks sick though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> You always need more speed than you think. I know it;s scary, but it actually makes it easier and harder to catch and fall. I get sometimes though you wanna take it slow, that's perfectly fine.


This is a good point. I did find riding that rail a little easier if I carried more speed. It was very warm today as well so the snow was very wet and slow. Hitting the box I found I needed a lot more speed as I slowed down way to much from the conditions. 
I will try your input on our next outing. Baby steps for now :laugh:
Still stoked at the few, easy tricks I was able to nail. This is the start of my 3rd season so we will see how much more I can get on lock before our season ends.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya, Jibbing is really fun without the just go for it method of spins and jumps. You really can work your way up. With spins it's like, OK you can 180 (who can't :laugh Now you gotta go three off that 15 foot kicker. Oh OK, sounds pretty trial and error to me. Which I'm OK with, but it is still not to nice. 

Fifteen might be exaggerating for most resorts, but not mine. It goes from moguls to 15 footers.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, Jibbing is really fun without the just go for it method of spins and jumps. You really can work your way up. With spins it's like, OK you can 180 (who can't :laugh Now you gotta go three off that 15 foot kicker. Oh OK, sounds pretty trial and error to me. Which I'm OK with, but it is still not to nice.
> 
> Fifteen might be exaggerating for most resorts, but not mine. It goes from moguls to 15 footers.


I am still dialing in 180's too


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well I'm talking about flat land. On jumps they are honestly harder than threes until you get to fives. No worries man, I haven't even learned to butter yet.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Me too. Tried my 3rd box and caught an edge because I leaned too much on a 5-0. Got a cervical strain and had to go to the ER. Lesson learned. Never lean on a box.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Well I'm talking about flat land. On jumps they are honestly harder than threes until you get to fives. No worries man, I haven't even learned to butter yet.


I find 180s easier off jumps honestly. It really just depends on the rider.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

You psych yourself out for days to hit a feature and when you do... psshhhh, shoulda been hitting that bitch a month ago. Don't think too much about it and hit it. All too often am I pissed at myself for how easy something was that I'd been sketching about for weeks.


----------



## Andus (Nov 20, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> You psych yourself out for days to hit a feature and when you do... psshhhh, shoulda been hitting that bitch a month ago. Don't think too much about it and hit it. All too often am I pissed at myself for how easy something was that I'd been sketching about for weeks.


Exactly!

Been 3 years since i snowboarded and just got into again.
Could throw a couple of tricks, and i HOPE i can still do them!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> You psych yourself out for days to hit a feature and when you do... psshhhh, shoulda been hitting that bitch a month ago. Don't think too much about it and hit it. All too often am I pissed at myself for how easy something was that I'd been sketching about for weeks.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Unfortunately true


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Yesterday was a bit weird. The snow conditions changed hourly. Very warm and wet and the snow would get very clumpy as well. I made the best of what it was but made it difficult to dial in the speed. I know I'm still a bit on the slow side, I need to carry just a bit more speed and all will be good in the universe 

Still very happy with what I did, and wish I had a few pics or video. Oh well that will come soon, if we ever get some FRICK'in cold weather to open the hills. Damn next weekend is Dec....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm fairly jealous right now  . Haven't been up the mountain yet, although I'm supposed to be going tomorrow. Seymour has one park open, but it's not the beginner park so it may be beyond me.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

This is the same said hill 2 weeks ago, everyone wants the season to start. Like I posted before this wasn't even the most crowded that it was, just when I was able to snap a pic.










This place is awesome at customer service. They do everything possible for their guests, IE making snow and putting out features and opening as early as possible. 
Hats of to Tyrol Basin


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

GreatScott said:


> You psych yourself out for days to hit a feature and when you do... psshhhh, shoulda been hitting that bitch a month ago. Don't think too much about it and hit it. All too often am I pissed at myself for how easy something was that I'd been sketching about for weeks.


i feel the same way.. you psych yourself out for days and when you finally hit it you either build to confidence to do it again, or you're surprised with how little bailing on that trick actually hurts. I remember when I tried my first 3 and bailed hard... but then it barely hurt so i built up the confidence to try it over and over again..

can't say the same for jibs though.. bailing off jibs fucking hurt...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

hey slyder,i've thought about trying some park this year too and i even bought the azzpad to minimize the pain of falling on my ass since i'm in my 40's and can't afford to get hurt.but i guess you inspire me man lol!


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Ya, Jibbing is really fun without the just go for it method of spins and jumps. You really can work your way up. With spins it's like, OK you can 180 (who can't :laugh Now you gotta go three off that 15 foot kicker. Oh OK, sounds pretty trial and error to me. Which I'm OK with, but it is still not to nice.
> 
> Fifteen might be exaggerating for most resorts, but not mine. It goes from moguls to 15 footers.


You could go into the backcountry or anouther location and build your own 

It's nice when the resort builds the perfect jumps or rails, but if you want something perfect for you to learn and progress on, then this is how to do it. My jumping history is as follows. Built a half foot high kicker to start, added a few inches, a few more, a few more, a few more - seeing what I'm getting at?  Add to that a lovely dumping of fresh pow to land in when things don't go wonderfully and you'll progress so much faster.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

One thing I was told about jibbing that I've always kept in mind when I start biffing it is cracking the right height on your ollie makes things a LOT easier. Obviously, if you don't clear it it makes it hard to jib a rail, box or bar, but rolling up a huge hit means you land a lot harder and makes locking in more difficult. This is really true when you start to hit street style rails or skinny bars. Landing softly can make slaying the entire length much more doable. Speed helps, like Thunder was saying, but after you build confidence. Speed also lets you get away with landing a little harder.


----------



## [park] rat (Nov 26, 2011)

the faster you hit the rail....the less time your on it. hit it fast and stomp it.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

[park] rat said:


> the faster you hit the rail....the less time your on it. hit it fast and stomp it.


I'm new to this jibbing thing, but I can tell you that my balance and awareness on my board is improving ten fold by just having a fence post surrounded by carpet that I'm using for dry land jibbing. Highly recommend doing this because one thing I've noticed from start to now is that as anouther poster said, ollieing high enough to give yourself a perfect balance point is most of the work. What this says to me is that committing to the stunt in also most of the difficulty. Where I'm going with this is that by dryland training alone, you learn to commit more and more without any fears of catching an edge. This is great for practicing landing square on the post/jibb and you'll find yourself committing more and more so that when you go to the hill you can commit to that rail in the same way. Not quite the same as sliding on a slippery object, but good for balance points, figuring out ollie height and arm position when trying to stay on the post while spinning and dismounting.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Peaceryder,
The balance beam practice during the off season truly helped me.
Still takes practice to gauge your speed, make a good solid approach, then execute the move, 
*and have the stones (confidence) to actually do/try it*


----------



## Hjscm (Oct 31, 2010)

Well i am lucky enough to live by one of the best parks in the world. Northstar at Tahoe is amazing. i am in the same boat 40 years old and just now trying to hit the park. i was totally thinking about the balance beam thing. i bought a 8' beam and was going to use my board in living room on it. hopefully this will give me more confidence. 
That hill looks crazy crowded. i fell for you guys out there. was at the park yesterday and i think there was like 10 people on the mountain. was great.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Update:*
Our local hill has finally opened, thank God. Hill is all man-made snow but thats ok and no park set up yet. Thats ok, I spent the last 3 days in a row riding with the kids.

Today I did my very 1st FS 180 and landed it. I then did several others, landing them as well. It was off a small side hit, as Wolf and many other great members tell me/us, start small. I'm still stalling a little in the rotation when my shoulders square up to the fall line. Getting better though and I know the sticking point.

Once they set up so jumps and park stuff I'm hoping to report something more exciting than 1's. We all have to start somewhere and this is my point.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

slyder said:


> *Update:*
> Our local hill has finally opened, thank God. Hill is all man-made snow but thats ok and no park set up yet. Thats ok, I spent the last 3 days in a row riding with the kids.
> 
> Today I did my very 1st FS 180 and landed it. I then did several others, landing them as well. It was off a small side hit, as Wolf and many other great members tell me/us, start small. I'm still stalling a little in the rotation when my shoulders square up to the fall line. Getting better though and I know the sticking point.
> ...


My hill opens up next wknd and yeah, pretty stoked to try out jibbing while actually moving down the slope. One thing is for certain, when I challenge those first few jibbs, I won't back off or play it safe. Practice on the balance beam gives me the inclination that you have to be sure footed and make precise and committed efforts when entering and exiting the jibb. Haha, at least that's how it makes sense in my head. If I avoid 'bailing' on the box, I'll shorten the learning curve. Just from watching vids of the pros and even amateurs on youtube especially you can tell when a rider is about to bite it hard. If ya crash, get feisty. 

I intend on doing the reverse of what you're working on. Plan A: BS 180 Plan B: buttered pretzel off a box.

I will also update my progress after next Saturday and let you know how the jibbing adventure went.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Peaceryder, I feel your enthusiasim. I'm getting more and more confiedence each outing in the park, this is key for me.
I will be trying your Plan A next week, BS 180. As our hill becomes a little more stable/smooth I will have even more oppurtunities and successes. 
I'm hoping to post some pics and vids, nothing fancy like Cro's but it's the trick I'm learning.
Start small young grasshopper


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

slyder said:


> Peaceryder, I feel your enthusiasim. I'm getting more and more confiedence each outing in the park, this is key for me.
> I will be trying your Plan A next week, BS 180. As our hill becomes a little more stable/smooth I will have even more oppurtunities and successes.
> I'm hoping to post some pics and vids, nothing fancy like Cro's but it's the trick I'm learning.
> Start small young grasshopper


Lol, yeah, real small in this case. My reasoning for choosing a BS 180 instead of FS is that while messing around 'dryland' I find it easier to spin off this way. 
Something odd I have been noticing is that when I try to do jib tricks starting switch (left foot), I'm having an easier time holding the press with that foot on the beam (jibb). Am also beginning to notice that a lot of the different tricks I'm trying are more and more with my left foot forward. I'm just interested to find out if I'm actually regular and not goofy, even though I was boarding expert runs goofy. Just starting to do so many things regular with comfort when it comes to tricking, but we'll see what happens when I point myself down the hill and try to carve out some lines. 

Can only hope one day to be a SUPER GRASSHOPPER. For now, I shall take a large bite of humble pie this Saturday


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

another update:

We went to the hill before we get our 50* heat wave tomorrow. They had a street style rail that I so wanted to hit.










I rode off the ramp a few times. Trying to get the feel for it. I hit it a few times to slow, and came off 4 feet in. I tried saving one and got my board into the vertical uprights, not good. Saw stars on that one, helmet of course and butt pads. 
Finally started to carry more speed and that helped. After 2 1/2 hours of working one F'in rail I was able to ride to the end 3 times, and slid off the middle countless times. The few times I did get on I was comfortable and flat based. I think/feel??? I should carry more speed. 
This was still not an ollie on from the side even though I'm sure you more advanced guys could have.

So all-in-all a small victory, ugly but I will still count it as a victory and I will keep working on it.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> another update:
> 
> They had a street style rail that I so wanted to hit.


Not to be an asshole, but street style is where you have to approach from the side and olley on while traveling horizontally. Something like this:









It looks like that rail was a gap/ride on. Not to be condescending, just pointing it out. When I started trying longer rails, I found it was easier to boardslide the whole thing rather than 50-50. Who knows, maybe I'm just weird like that, but that's what I figured out. 

On a similar note, I had a great opening day in the park at Keystone, but ate it hard the second weekend and bruised my knee real good messing around on a picnic table. 2 weeks ago I went to try a lipslide and slammed my knee/shin on the box which I'm pretty sure caused nerve damage because I can't feel it, but its still swollen...


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> another update:
> 
> We went to the hill before we get our 50* heat wave tomorrow. They had a street style rail that I so wanted to hit.
> 
> ...


This is the same rail that I totally busted my shit on. I hate the way that Alpine sets up their rails...horrible.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

slyder said:


> This is the same said hill 2 weeks ago, everyone wants the season to start. Like I posted before this wasn't even the most crowded that it was, just when I was able to snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Lord! It's crowded like a school cafeteria or something.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

slyder said:


> another update:
> 
> We went to the hill before we get our 50* heat wave tomorrow. They had a street style rail that I so wanted to hit.
> 
> ...



yea a little more speed would have definitely helped by the sounds of it. you just want to make sure that you don't go so fast that you land 1/4 or more down the rail, landing like that would throw off your balance if you weren't ready for it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*another update*

So today I rode park with some guys I meet on FB page for our local hill. We are all about the same experience/level.
When all you say to ride with someone that pushes you (in a good way) this is what happened to all 3 of us. I and them rode features we were all kinda scared to try, never rode before and we all did super well. 
I hit this and the very first time rode it completely start to end. I don't think I would have tried this on my own, actually last several outings I rode past it so I know wouldn't have.










We spent nearly 5 hours straight in the park and it was AWESOME. Our hill finally had some great prep and conditions.
I rode:
up-down rail, above rail not sure the name **rode it completely 1st time**
20' grab rail ride on 50/50 to the end
several square rails to the end 50/50
small roller BS 180
park jumps
cannon pipe, didn't go quite way I wanted it to
Tried a 180 off a rail but don't want to talk about that, didn't hurt but wasn't pretty :laugh:
I had the best time and tons of success in the park tonight, so stoked and tired


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> It's still very early in the season here and only one hill is open and it's mostly a park hill. I took my oldest and his friend today and I actually got a ton of runs in.
> 
> I hit my 1st major rail, I have ridden some small ones nothing like this. Took nearly all day to get to the end of the feature but I did it a few times. I need to center my weight more as I slid off to my front side (goofy rider) after the dropped curve and I keep looking down at the feature not to the end of the feature. Still fun. I really wanted to hit that down rail above the rail I rode in the pic. Didn't have the stones to try quite yet, soon but not yet.
> 
> ...



Woah... My local hill has a terrain park that's way less complicated. It's basically just an intermediate hill with snow jumps and a few rails. There's only two, and no waiting area. All we have to do is go down


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

slyder said:


> So today I rode park with some guys I meet on FB page for our local hill. We are all about the same experience/level.
> When all you say to ride with someone that pushes you (in a good way) this is what happened to all 3 of us. I and them rode features we were all kinda scared to try, never rode before and we all did super well.
> I hit this and the very first time rode it completely start to end. I don't think I would have tried this on my own, actually last several outings I rode past it so I know wouldn't have.
> 
> ...



Hey Slyder,

When are you going to Alpine next? I went yesterday and the new features were pretty cool, but I did not hit anything, but enjoyed the snow anyways.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wish I would have known you were there, there were 8 of us riding together.
I sent you a PM


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok don't laugh and most of you know who I am and my skill level. I spent 5 hours riding in the park. A buddy did a video for me. I need work but am progressing. Again a dad trying to keep up with and have fun with his kids!!

Slyders park adventure















Not sure which embedded file runs automatically


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

slyder said:


> Not sure which embedded file runs automatically


It isn't obvious, but you need to just put in the video id which is the stuff after the "?v=" and before the next "&". I've fixed it in this post.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

not available on mobilephones =(


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice work on your progression. I'm itching to hit some rails next week. I'm going to be filming, so I'll have to upload my embarrassing attempts and epic face plants. 

It looked like your legs were pretty straight when you were hitting rails. Bending your knees more may help your balance? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Nice work on your progression. I'm itching to hit some rails next week. I'm going to be filming, so I'll have to upload my embarrassing attempts and epic face plants.
> 
> It looked like your legs were pretty straight when you were hitting rails. Bending your knees more may help your balance? Just my 2 cents.


hay slyder, i'd agree with the above  your general riding is quite upright, if you get lower you'll find things lock onto the rail easier 

the other thing that i noticed thats quite obvious is that you ride a little open, so facing the direction of travel (quite common!) It's causing your board to rotate a little on boxes and rails and forces you off early. 

Just try and concentrate on actually standing sideways


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for those tips guys. I was so stoked to just do those features I never reviewed the video to critique my form. I am aware I open up and as you both pointed out, this is why I was sliding off early. Deffinately going to work on that. I try to point my lead hand to the end of the feature.
I will also work on getting small.

Wolf, the skidded turns is my way to speed control till I drop in without a speed check. Also the drop in hill, probably from everyone skidding is very icy and this is the best way for me to control my speed, is this ok?? I don't normally turn like that when riding down the hill. I try to use my front edge to initiate my turns.

Our park is very icy and abused with not much grooming from the park crew if we even have one. You have seen my pics of our features, ruts, ice landings etc in the past. I figure if I can get good here, then riding a great park I'll do better and have more fun.

Speaking of going to a GREAT park hill, in 3 weeks me and my boys are heading to a hill that is best in our state. We went last year and this is where I truly rode my 1st park features. Hoping to practice locally and really turn it up there.

All your advice will be put into practice. Thanks


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*a little more progress*

I got out for a few hours tonight and I put Nefarious, eddiethebus, Wolf and others tips to use. I really worked on getting small. When I did it properly, boy could I feel a HUGE difference in how I felt on the rail. It was totally solid and comfortable. Not all runs were that smooth but the ones that were, dead on. 

Here are some pics of what I rode tonight. Again these are 1st's for me and all were ride on. Had another great outing and hope to continue. This is the best our park has looked and I was able to ride with just me and my son in the park. No one else was in there :thumbsup:



















our park jumps I didn't try it been working on the rails, but this is the best jump we have had in a while.


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

looks good! for some reason that evades me over there in the US your park guys seems to be build there parks as soon as they can. Over here in france they tend to wait until after the christmas new year holidays when all the holiday makers have gone home. Gets right on my nerves:dunno:

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

So since my park riding is progressing. I thought maybe time to add to the arsenal of tricks. I'm not great, but getting more comfortable riding rails.
So I figure lets try some simple 180's....not so simple. I tried them off a very small park jump. Landed a few FS 180's but nothing to even mention, very sloppy. I'm getting way off balance on my pre-wind 
(not proper term but the term I'm comfortable using) Time to review my training video's and hoping to have some good new to report late tonight.

Some of it is fatigue. This will be my 5th day in the park this week. Scarfing down protein and carbs, should have done that last night.
Wish me luck, as I would really like to learn a 3 this season, but I am *SO * happy with my progress to date and what I have been able to accomplish thus far. 
Not bad for a 45 yr old dad starting his 3rd season


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> So since my park riding is progressing. I thought maybe time to add to the arsenal of tricks. I'm not great, but getting more comfortable riding rails.
> So I figure lets try some simple 180's....not so simple. I tried them off a very small park jump. Landed a few FS 180's but nothing to even mention, very sloppy. I'm getting way off balance on my pre-wind
> (not proper term but the term I'm comfortable using) Time to review my training video's and hoping to have some good new to report late tonight.
> 
> ...


Good luck, slyder!!

I've enjoyed reading about your progress and tenacity this season. I'm sure you've been an inspiration to readers of this forum, but more importantly, you're setting an awesome example for your kids (of what to do when faced with a challenge) :thumbsup:

Oh, and Arnica is very helpful for sore muscles, tendons, and ligaments, bruises, blows, and strains.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Good luck, slyder!!
> 
> I've enjoyed reading about your progress and tenacity this season. I'm sure you've been an inspiration to readers of this forum, but more importantly, you're setting an awesome example for your kids (of what to do when faced with a challenge) :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and Arnica is very helpful for sore muscles, tendons, and ligaments, bruises, blows, and strains.


Thanks for the support. My kids help push me and I push/encourage them.
Here is my oldest hitting his largest park jump ever and the largest our resort has. He was a little nose heavy, he had some better runs and great grabs but this is the only one I was able to catch on video


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

slyder said:


> Thanks for the support. My kids help push me and I push/encourage them.
> Here is my oldest hitting his largest park jump ever and the largest our resort has. He was a little nose heavy, he had some better runs and great grabs but this is the only one I was able to catch on video


That's awesome. I bet it means the world to them, and to you.

Nice clip...looks like he landed it though?


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Coolest fucking dad ever! I'm also starting out snowboarding at a late age (started @ 26 last winter) and want to dive into the park a bit in this my 2nd season. This thread is awesome and I'm glad to hear you're having fun progressing with your family. Keep up the great work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

OK where to start. I guess here....
My 14 yr old wanted to work on his switch riding so all 3 of us head to the hill. He and I are just messing around on the greens so he can practice. The 15 yr old says he is heading to the park. I tell him it is very icy as I was there the day before and conditions weren't gonna be any better.
He meets us in the cafe about an hour later, and is tired and wants to go home, somethings up. What happened I ask, I fell he replies

*result below*










This happened to the 14 yr old last year. Both of these are 2 weeks before our big trip to the best resort in our area !!!
No he wasn't wearing his wrist guards like he is supposed to, 6-8 weeks arrghhhh.

On a better note, I'm getting smaller on the rail with keeping my back straighter and riding the rails to the end. Still 50/50 and adding some Frontboards, hope I got the name right. I'm goofy, FS toe edge up hill, back facing down hill. 
Mastering that darn kink rail I have been trying to ride. 
Hoping to add some pics.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That boys friend broke his collar bone in 2 spots the Friday before.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a bummer for sure. It was nasty out here too last week. I had to teach up at Snoqualmie, and I felt bad for the kids. I'm so glad none of them ended up like yours did. The potential was there though. It was so bad none of the instructors wanted to ride after classes. Myself included.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We got about 5" of fresh snow and the crews are trying to get the park and hill back in shape. It is getting better but there is still a lot of hidden ice that you must watch for.

I'm starting to think this is gonna be a bad season for injuries. Harsh/lack of snow and when you do get to ride, pushing yourself a little to hard not knowing how long the season will last and similar factors....
Seems like everything combined is going to make for a rough season. Mid Jan and we got our 1st snow fall and even though it is 5" you can still see grass in some spots....


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

I gotta say your a pretty cool old guy. Im 15 and I just started boxes this season, our local hill only has ollie on rails and i try to stay away from those since i cant really ollie that high. I'm doing pretty good on boxes though. getting fs/bs 180s on the box down and 180s on jumps. I wish I could ride as much as you do. with hockey i can only ride once every week or two. Also, I noticed your from wisconsin. what hill are you talking about when you say best hill in wisconsin? Granite?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Nick
Yep Granite Peak, that is where I rode my 1st real boxes and that was last year. Our home hill is Alpine Valley and the park has gotten better but can still be real sketchy for a dad learning park.
Ride when you can, my nephew played hockey from 3 through college so I know the time you must be putting into that.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I finally managed to start hitting the simpler features at our beginner park. Just ride-on stuff and just boxes, but Mushroom has 3 in a row with the last one being a flat-down. About half the time I have to bail on the last one because I'm having a bit of a problem with control issues coming off the second one. Brings up a question -- when you come off the end of a box, do you pop or just drop?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I've done both. I try to pop because like a jump it gives me a little more control and style.

When I was very 1st trying any feature I just rode off mostly as I was so tense and afraid all I could do was to just let my board take me off the feature which ever way it wanted to.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

granite peaks only 90 minutes from me and i go down there for hockey quite often. maybe ill see you some time


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Another update guys:*

I was at the hill today with one of my boys, his buddy, and a bunch of friends. I stopped and talked to the park crew that was building what looked like 1/4 pipe/wall. I asked if that was a hip jump. They seemed shocked I knew what it was, :thumbsup: for me. I then asked if you could do a handplant of it, they thought it was to small.

Well onto the good stuff. In my SA videos I learned about hip jumps and I told myself I'm gonna do this tonight. I have tried a bunch of new tricks and felt my skills would allow me to do it safely. So I'm thinking it through my mind and I'm gonna just Huck-It and make it. *I did*, here is a short bad video of my VERY 1st ever hip jump followed by a better one than the first. I need more speed and get the landing a little better but I am so stoked that I rode it!!!!






note: also my very first attempt at video editing did my best, not much material to work with but I think it shows I did it


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Another 1st !!!!*

So today was supposed to be an awesome 360 spin day, didn't work out like that. I did hit that hip jump and got higher air and clean landings, that felt good. Got a good frontboard boardslide and that felt good.

I got the *super stoked feeling* from landing these.










Not totally sure on the distance guessing 15' 20' max but they are very kicky jumps. I have not jumped at all this year. I went from trying to throw some 3's on the small jumps to this jump line never hitting anything this big, ever.
I landed in the middle of the down ramp and it felt so COOL. Undescribable as many of you probably felt 1st time you did this. It was actually a blur on landing all 3 :laugh:. I do need to work on spotting the landing better. 
I stomped in the middle of the landing ramp both feet, flexed at the knees and rode off to nail the next one.

I ran the line 2x and on the last jump I came up a little short. This is the real kicky one, and I was kinda done after that 










But it felt awesome can't wait to hit them again this weekend. I feels much better clearing the knuckle that is for sure than landing short.
So stoked on this, small victories so I won't be to upset for not throwing a 3 today. Not worth beating myself up over. I have surpassed all my goals/expectations for the year and am still healthy.

Thanks for following my park


----------



## digZ (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that Tyrol Basin? I haven't been there in probably about 5 years or so, but I used to go up there with my friends quite often, the park was pretty small, but they always had a really good setup and nice rails and kickers and such.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice progress. Did you straight air those jumps? I'm also trying to dial in simple boardslides and small jumps, seems like not psyching yourself out is the biggest obstacle to progressing.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Slyder,

I am a 30 year old Dad here, and totally inspired by your videos. I know this is gonna sound weird but I really think I learn a lot from your vids because we are on similar levels. I've got another baby due any day (Wife 9 month pregnant... not me), but as soon as I can, I am gonna post some vids too. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

digZ said:


> Is that Tyrol Basin?


Close Alpine Valley. Tyrol Basin is now running all daily operations at Olympia and they have really stepped up the terrain there. Not sure you are still in the area but worth checking out :thumbsup:



metric said:


> Nice progress. Did you straight air those jumps? I'm also trying to dial in simple boardslides and small jumps, seems like not psyching yourself out is the biggest obstacle to progressing.


Metric, yes they were just straight airs. What was awesome was I did the ATML perfect. Had great approach, pop of the lip was very smooth and the landing was right where I needed to be to ride away perfect and set up for the next one. Minus that knuckle that ended the night, but it's all coming together



jamesdthomas2 said:


> Slyder,
> I am a 30 year old Dad here, and totally inspired by your videos. I know this is gonna sound weird but I really think I learn a lot from your vids because we are on similar levels. I've got another baby due any day (Wife 9 month pregnant... not me), but as soon as I can, I am gonna post some vids too. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


James not weird at all and congratulations on the upcoming member of your family. This is kinda why I made this thread. We are not all 20 somethings that started riding at 8 yrs old. Plus like everyone, I kinda like to brag a bit 
Other members have encouraged and inspired me to try new tricks and stuff so I'm glad this is helping others. Plus the feed back helps me to improve my skills as they can point out the good/bad so I can improve.

I would love to see some video/pics. My buddy that usually films us was there but we finally got some moguls and he was off enjoying himself on those. So maybe this weekend I can get some video of me hitting the jump line.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*no progress without a little pain*

So I have gotten more out of this year than I ever hoped. I learned tons of new tricks. I had some set backs but nothing serious, mainly sore and one huge bruise.

So I just got back with my boy and his friend. I was trying out that Arbor Draft I had but didn't get the chance to ride. We have had rain, 53* temps and we all figured we better get in the riding before this crappy winter is over.

So I get some laps on the Draft and all is going well. I move over to the park and snow conditions are iffy. Many features were re-worked or removed do to conditions. I hit many of the rails I have been riding most of the year and I rode the black corrugated pipe that I have been on many times this year. I had a vision in my head to try some FS & BS 180's off. I also ran into an instructor I have been chatting with this year and we were going to work on my 3's.
*you see where this is leading....*

On the run I was gonna try some 3's, I hit my usual rail, go to hit the black pipe....things happen so fast all I remember is stars :dunno: I caught an edge somehow, thank goodness my FACE broke my fall. I slammed hard, and saw the blood immediately. The swelling still needs to go down but it could have been worse. My arms and wrist took some hard impact as well.
Thank goodness for helmet and wrist guards :thumbsup:
I think with the very fast deteriorating conditions, my park advancement may be over and I must be very careful on the stuff I thought I was very comfortable riding.


----------



## jamesdthomas2 (Nov 22, 2011)

So did you hit your face on a rail or just fought an edge on a groomer? I made a decision not to progress on rails because of high cost of mistakes last month. I witnessed some nasty day enders.

Like u, I am in 30s and I was wondering how much protection u wear? Here is what I wear. Shin guard/need pad combo, tail bone/thigh pad combo, upper body spine/collar bone/vital organ/elbow combo, wrist guards and helmet. I ride with younger guys and they give me all the jokes. But I think the protection is worth every penny. And, you cannot see my pads because of my baggy clothes.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

slyder said:


> So today was supposed to be an awesome 360 spin day, didn't work out like that. I did hit that hip jump and got higher air and clean landings, that felt good. Got a good frontboard boardslide and that felt good.
> 
> I got the *super stoked feeling* from landing these.
> 
> ...


If I had intermediate jumps like that I would shit myself. :laugh: For some dumb ass reason our park crew only builds spines and table tops with the exception of two or three 40 footers at the end of the park. They are built competition style like those. I wish all jumps were built like that here.


----------



## zealandblack (Sep 26, 2011)

slyder said:


> Thank goodness for helmet and wrist guards :thumbsup:
> I think with the very fast deteriorating conditions, my park advancement may be over and I must be very careful on the stuff I thought I was very comfortable riding.


Damn, seriously. Glad you were wearing protective gear. Another example of why it's a good idea to wear a helmet all the time.
I find that a lot of my injuries also came from getting careless on "easy" features. That and trying stuff that's way out of my depth.
Also, those jumps look like some nice fun little kickers. Once you get your 3's down, spinning those things will be tons of fun. Oh man, the feeling of landing a clean 3 on something like that for the first time: awesome.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

slyder said:


>


that must have been a fun edge


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

James I'm 45 and had on helmet, tail bone protector, wrist guards and knee pads as I was going to work on small spins.
I woke up this morning in much worse shape than last night. My eye is very swollen and my upper body is very sore, my hand is swollen. It did end my night, but I was able to hit a few groomers afterward but was so not up to it.

I was simply 50/50 the black corrugated pipe that I have riden dozens of times and somehow I caught an edge on it. It rises up so the ground runs away and you land on a down ramp which is now in pretty bad shape from our terrible weather. I wasn't even spinning off of it, I was however on a brand new board that is MUCH softer than my regular board. Not sure if this played into it.

Not to back down but with the warm weather we are still getting and the worsening park conditions and now the pain I'm still in. I have accomplished so much this year and am very happy with the results, minus last night. It may be time to call it for the season in regards to any new park tricks. Again I have surpassed all my goals and want to continue to progress safely and this looks like the time to recognize this years limitation. I was hoping to get some cool pics to share like everyone else but I have great memories, some videos and still healthy (kinda)

Thanks for all the encouragement and I know other members have had much more severe injuries. So I'm gonna continue to ride with my kids and just enjoy the time with them


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Whoa slyder. Sometimes you eat the bear, and sometimes, well, he eats you.

All things considered, like you've said, you've progressed so much so far this season :thumbsup:

A few weeks ago at one of my local hills, a kid took a corrugated pipe with his face. I didn't see it but my friend did (he was behind me and I already rode past the pipe) and said the kid hopped on, fell on it, then proceeded forward on the pipe with his face making the bahp-bahp-bahp-bahp-bahp sounds down the length. Another rider assked if he was okay and he seemed to be.

Hope you feel better soon, get lots of snow, and have more fun the rest of this season!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Whoa slyder. Sometimes you eat the bear, and sometimes, well, he eats you.
> 
> All things considered, like you've said, you've progressed so much so far this season :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHHAAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Wow, slyder, that looks painful. As they say, though, could have been so worse.

Personally I don't think I'd go near a corrugated pipe. So much opportunity for fail.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like it should heal up quick, I've done that to my face a few times. Those pipes suck, 50-50's on them aren't bad, but I won't even try a boardslide. You probably turned sideways a bit and didn't notice since as soon as it happens you're scorpion'd on the ground if you have any pressure on the front edge. Don't let it keep you from trying things, just wait til you're healed up and be a bit more careful next time.


----------



## pnthr30 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ouch, Slyder! Glad it wasn't worse! I hear you on the marginal conditions around here, as of late.....have a beer and heal up, brotha!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Dont let it psych you too much man, keep at it. Injuries are just part of it, you've got to pay to play


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I talked to my buddy that was with me when I went down. He said that there is a gash in the pipe and my toe edge caught on that. Part of it was that Draft I was riding is a lot softer than my banana and I was obviously a little of balance and used some toe pressure. The combination of that caused me a lot of pain. The swelling in my hand has finally started to decrease, the swelling of my eye is gone and the rash is healing nicely.

I rode the last 2 days this weekend and hit the park a very small amount. Rode a rail a few times, the park jumps are much smaller with the very warm temps, so popped off them a little. My body was still sore and tired so I kinda rode groomers.

Thinking what I have accomplished will be it for this season. 
I had a great year and thanks to all the members that helped this 45 yr old dad have a great 3rd season of riding and continue to encourage me and my family!!!!!


----------

